# Tice and Watts bows



## Gaswamp (May 13, 2010)

Got 3 tice and watts bows, recurve, 

Spartan Hunter Mark I, 40 lb at 28"  58"

The Master, 29 lb at 28"  66"

The Titan, 47 lb at 28"  58"
Do these bows have any value?


----------



## BigJim Bow (May 14, 2010)

If you are looking to sell or trade, give me a call. I'm just down the road and wouldn't mind looking at them. 229-344-1616.

thanks,bigjim


----------



## Night Wing (May 14, 2010)

Wish that 66" Master was 33#. At my 30" draw length, that bow would have been around 37#-39#. A fun bow to shoot and I'm basing that off of my 66", 37# @ 30 recurve I presently have in my stable of bows.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 14, 2010)

All three bows, if in excellent or near so condition, are very marketable bows. The slightly lower poundage is very desired in many cases. Someone that would want to collect them would also be interested. They have very good resale value. Do you have a price range you are thinking of? Or something you are looking for to trade? Let us know.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 14, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Got 3 tice and watts bows, recurve,
> 
> Spartan Hunter Mark I, 40 lb at 28"  58"
> 
> ...



These do have value. In fact, all recurves that will string, and shoot, are worth something to me. 

Bill Watts, Lovell Tice and from what I read, made a good bow. They got started good in the mid '70's, right about the time compounds started to take off, and did not last too long.

There is a goodly amount of info on Stickbow.

The T & W's I have seen, mostly had big risers, kind of like a Jack Howard.
Take some pictures and let us see what you have.
String 'em up and shoot a few arrows.


----------



## joinerh (May 31, 2012)

*T&w*

I'll give  you $100...


----------

